# Problème synchronisation ipod touch



## sac à puces (21 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un ipod touch qui ne m' a jamais posé de problème. Aujourd'hui, j'ai voulu 

synchroniser des podcasts. J'ai eu ce message: "l'ipod ne peut être utilisé 

car le service Apple Mobile Device n'est pas démarré".

Si je pouvais avoir de l'aide, se serait sympa, merci .


----------



## sac à puces (22 Septembre 2009)

sac à puces a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un ipod touch qui ne m' a jamais posé de problème. Aujourd'hui, j'ai voulu
> 
> ...


Merci à tous. Mon problème est résolu : je suis sous vista, j'ai cliqué sur le bouton Démarrer , j'ai cliqué sur lancer la recherche, jai tapé "services", j'ai sélectionné "apple mobile device", le mode s'était désactivé, jai cliqué sur "automatique, appliquer, ok" et ça marche. J'ai trouvé la réponse sur google, je vous l'envoie cela peut servir à des internautes.

A+


----------

